# Any goggles as wide as the Gordini Contender II?



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Are there other goggles that have a lense size similar to the gordini contender II? The goggles fit perfectly and the peripheral view is very wide...enough for me to see everything vertically and horizontally. There's a lot of brand recommendations but what about specific models?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Oakley Crowbars


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Some of the stores around here didn't have the crowbar but have heard that it's wide. Is it as wide as the dragon mace?

Just any goggles that gives you the the same full wide peripherals as if you weren't wearing any.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

Not exactly sure how wide those goggles are, but I have a pair of von zipper feenoms and find them very wide.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Electric EG2s, crazy huge lenses. You can only really see the bottom part of the frame, and barely at that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

curb said:


> Some of the stores around here didn't have the crowbar but have heard that it's wide. Is it as wide as the dragon mace?
> 
> Just any goggles that gives you the the same full wide peripherals as if you weren't wearing any.


I have never worn the Dragon Mace but the Crowbars have excellent have get peripheral vision. Sometimes they are hard to come across. I think this is only the third year they have made them but right now I don't think I will ever buy a different pair of googles. Oakley quality, fits great with a helmet and no vision issues what so ever, great vertial and peripheral.


----------

